# Mountain Bikes



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I know there is a few MTB's on here, so I could do with a bit of advice.

Looking to spend £400. I don't think 29er look right. The wheels just look too big. Again when side by side the 26" wheel looks tiny.

I would like Hydraulic Disk Brakes.

So I first looked at these

Carrera Vulcan - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165499&productId=1024756&storeId=10001

Voodoo - http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-hoodoo-mountain-bike-2013-2014-20

Then in a local bike shop they suggested Merida.

Any info/help/advice/ideas would be great.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i hava a canzo and a bokor by voodoo and think there great so id say voodoo.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Get a kona or a second hand one 

I had a 2009 kona shred, just sold it last week oddly enough. Fantastic bike, cable brakes though, never bothered me 

great fun and never gave me a single problem


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Have a look on this site http://www.tredz.co.uk/bikes


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

What sort of riding are you looking to do? I assume x-trail?

Personally I would spen an extra bit (if you could) and look at Specialized. Some good starting bikes.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got the Bantu after loving it when it first Came out years ago

Bargain at £300


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Will be on road in week and off road at weekends. 

The Carrera is £360 and Voodoo £380


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh the hoodoo?

Not as good as it once was but still good

Should get £40 off the hoodoo though of you spend another penny


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i have the previous years model of the voodoo. I completed a 85 mile bike ride on it last year on road. For on road i bought a set of on road tyres for it and it made a massive difference.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Oh the hoodoo?
> 
> Not as good as it once was but still good
> 
> Should get £40 off the hoodoo though of you spend another penny


Yes your right so there both £360 then.

So for someone that doesn't know an awful lot about bikes, how would I decide?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Then definitely the hoodoo aha


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

On what basis? Not sure if the 26" wheels put me off a bit.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Had a play with the basket and for some reason it still only knocks £20 off even if over £400


----------

